# pneumatic (woman)



## elmingo

Bonsoir,

Je cherche un adjectif ou un nom qui traduise "pneumatic", dans le sens de "well-rounded", pulpeuse.

Exemple:
"Shapeless next to my pneumatic sister, I ..."

Je cherche quelque chose comme "Sans formes à côté de ma bombe de soeur", mais bombe ne rend pas la même idée (idée d'une belle fille et non d'une fille qui a de belles formes)

Any idea ? Thanks


----------



## OLN

pneumatic = rempli d'air ; j'aurais dit que la frangine a des gros poumons (euphémisme). 

Si non, elle a des formes généreuses. Ça fait trop de formes dans une phrase ?


----------



## lone elm

elmingo said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je cherche un adjectif ou un nom qui traduise "pneumatic", dans le sens de "well-rounded", pulpeuse.
> 
> Exemple:
> "Shapeless next to my pneumatic sister, I ..."
> 
> Je cherche quelque chose comme "Sans formes à côté de ma bombe de soeur", mais bombe ne rend pas la même idée (idée d'une belle fille et non d'une fille qui a de belles formes)
> 
> Any idea ? Thanks



Par rapport à ma soeur, je n'ai pas des formes.


----------



## elmingo

Comme le définit le Free Online Dictionary :*

7.* _Informal_ (of a woman) well rounded, esp with a large bosom


----------



## pointvirgule

_... comparée à ma sœur, qui est bien roulée..._


----------



## Coquecigrue

Pour garder la métaphore pneumatique et l'humour, vous pourriez dire "... à côté de ma soeur avec ses airbags" (cf dictionnaire d'argot en ligne) mais je ne sais pas si ce niveau de langue convient à votre texte.


----------



## OLN

elmingo said:


> Comme le définit le Free Online Dictionary :*
> 7.* _Informal_ (of a woman) well rounded, *esp* *with a large bosom*


?
Ça confirme "ma sœur aux gros poumons", c'est cela que tu veux dire ?

Si non : 
à côté de ma sœur toute en rondeurs
aux formes généreuses, opulentes, 
bien charnue
potelée à souhait
plus gâtée par la nature

Tu es francophone, tu devrais avoir des idées.


----------



## lewisthesamteenth

I don't believe I have ever heard the word "pneumatic" to describe a woman, in English.

But perhaps the word "*moelleuse*" would serve your purpose here . . . à côté de ma sœur moelleuse ? Meaning something like soft, spongy . . . which is what comes to mind when I think of "pneumatic"


----------



## OLN

lewisthesamteenth said:


> But perhaps the word "moelleuse" would serve your purpose here . . . à côté de ma sœur moelleuse ? Meaning something like *soft, spongy* . . . which is what comes to mind when I think of "pneumatic"


Not really.
Pneumatic = filled with air. Something that is inflated becomes bouncy, not soft and spongy.


----------



## lewisthesamteenth

Point taken. I'm curious to learn if the original context is meant pejoratively or as a compliment. Does the speaker want to use "pneumatic" complimentarily or cruelly?


----------



## jamesk65

I've heard women described as "pneumatic" before. For me it conjures up images of Jane Fonda in Barabrella (conical breasts) or Raquel Welsh in A Million Years BC.  The words "pneumatic and nubile" are paired somewhere in my brain.


----------



## PaulQ

lewisthesamteenth said:


> Point taken. I'm curious to learn if the original context is meant pejoratively or as a compliment. Does the speaker want to use "pneumatic" complimentarily or cruelly?


I would be surprised if it were not complimentary.


----------



## Kajeetah

J'aime bien la proposition avec "air bag," ça colle parfaitement!


----------



## Michelvar

Sinon, on peut aussi utiliser "pulpeuse".


----------



## Nicomon

elmingo a mentionné _pulpeuse_, mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il cherchait une autre expression.

Pour "well rounded", je dirais comme pv :  _bien roulée_
Si elle est dodue/potelée (plutôt que maigrichonne), j'aime bien : _toute en rondeurs  _(OLN)
Mais si le sens voulu est _poitrine forte _(plutôt que des oeufs au miroir _) _ alors c'est _ plantureuse _qui me vient.





> Se dit d’une femme ou de la partie du corps d’une femme dont la chair est abondante. Poitrine plantureuse. Femme plantureuse.


----------



## joelooc

lewisthesamteenth said:


> I don't believe I have ever heard the word "pneumatic" to describe a woman, in English.
> 
> But perhaps the word "*moelleuse*" would serve your purpose here . . . à côté de ma sœur moelleuse ? Meaning something like soft, spongy . . . which is what comes to mind when I think of "pneumatic"


I think it originated in A.Huxley's Brave new world : "Every one says I'm awfully pneumatic," said Lenina reflectively, patting her own legs.


----------



## Souxie

OLN said:


> à côté de ma sœur, toute en rondeurs


----------



## elmingo

Merci à tous ! J'aime bien plantureuse je crois. "Tout en rondeurs" pourrait être bien aussi mais évoque pour moi une personne plutôt forte, ce qui n'est pas le cas. 
Merci de vos contributions en tout cas !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

lewisthesamteenth said:


> I don't believe I have ever heard the word "pneumatic" to describe a woman, in English.





> "Lenina Crowne?" said Henry Foster, echoing the Assistant Predestinator's    question as he zipped up his trousers. "Oh, she's a splendid girl. Wonderfully    pneumatic. I'm surprised you haven't had her."
> (A. Huxley, _Brave New World_)


"Pneumatique" has been used in the French translation.
Of course Huxley used the word with several layers of subtext — all of them identical in French.


----------



## jetset

Pour rester dans le registre "pneu" : _A côté de ma bibendum de soeur_.
Je découvre même que ce mot est dans le dictionnaire ! (Familier. "Personne de forte corpulence").


----------



## lewisthesamteenth

JeanDeSponde said:


> "Pneumatique" has been used in the French translation.
> Of course Huxley used the word with several layers of subtext — all of them identical in French.



Point taken. However, I will point out that the dialogue Huxley employs throughout BNW should not be understood as contemporary colloquial English (thus why I have never *heard *​it spoken). "Pneumatic" lends to the description of a woman an air that is decidedly scientific and pragmatic, a poetry written in iron.


----------



## PaulQ

I would describe the girl on the right as "pneumatic": http://lh5.ggpht.com/organonarchite...mTn_A/s1600/060408100958_fulle-rfigure[3].jpg


----------



## pointvirgule

Bon, alors, _pneumatic_, ça veut dire « bouffie » ou bien ça veut dire « bien pourvue côté nénés » ?

Comme le sens du mot est ambigu (le _Collins _dit une chose, les _natives _en disent une autre), il conviendrait de le comprendre d'après le contexte donné. Perso, je doute que la fille qui compare son propre manque de formes à celles de sa sœur ait eu l'intention de la traiter de grosse toutoune.

Pour ce qui est de la fille à droite dans la photo... je la qualifierais de « ragoûtante ». :-b,,


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,


pointvirgule said:


> [...] Perso, je doute que la fille qui compare son propre manque de formes à celles de sa sœur ait eu l'intention de la traiter de grosse toutoune.


J'en doute aussi. 
Je dis comme OLN, qu'une fille "a de gros poumons" quand elle a une grosse poitrine. On entend aussi qu'elle est bien pourvue en airbags, pour rester dans ce qui se gonfle... Et dans ce qui éclate, qu'elle a de bons obus, voire tout simplement qu'elle en a de bons ! (sous-entendu, de bons... gros nichons)
Il y a une expression corse qui, adaptée, donnerait : "au partage des poitrines, elle est arrivée la première !" 

P.S. : la fille de droite dans l'image de PaulQ est juste une femme, quoi... avec des formes de femmes... (les deux autres semblent soit anorexiques soit retouchées ! )


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai le même doute que pv. 

Dans la catégorie « bien pourvue en airbags », il me vient  montgolfières mais je serais étonnée que la soeur « œufs au miroir » décrive ainsi les formes de l'autre. 

Moi la fille de droite dans l'image de PaulQ, je dirais qu'elle est « toute en rondeurs » qui pour moi n'est pas péjoratif ni synonyme de 
« grosse toutoune ». En anglais, je crois que ce serait : "pleasantly plump". Celle de gauche est maigrichonne/anorexique et l'autre a une taille de jeune fille. 

Je continue de penser que  « plantureuse » pourrait faire l'affaire si on cherche un adjectif qui combine rondeurs et poitrine généreuse/rebondie.
Sinon, je dirais « bien roulée », comme pv a suggéré au début de ce fil.


----------



## Micia93

pourquoi pas "gironde" ?

(Nico, pour moi, "bien roulée" est celle du milieu, mais tout est question d'appréciation )


----------



## Lly4n4

Et "voluptueuse" ?

EDIT : et dans le moche, on pourrait aussi suggérer "ma poupée gonflable de soeur".


----------



## elmingo

Lly4n4 said:


> "ma poupée gonflable de soeur".


, c'est pas mal, bravo !


----------



## Micia93

heu, ça fait un peu bimbo, là! ("poupée gonflable" est trop lié au sexe)


----------



## Kajeetah

Euh oui pour moi aussi "poupée gonflable" a d'autres connotations, plus sur l'usage qu'on pourrait faire de la soeur que sur ses formes.
J'aime bien "plantureuse" et "gironde", ce dernier mot me fait penser à l'expression "il y a du monde au balcon."


----------

